

Ask HN: recommendated approach for getting a homepage design on a budget? - dood

So far I've done the design myself for my site http://cookblast.com/<p>After doing a little experimenting with Stumbleupon ads, and having a horrible bounce rate (&#62;90%), I think my homepage needs improvement.<p>My current plan is to use Elance, following patio11's example http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1551817<p>Any good alternatives to getting a nice design without much of a budget?<p>Any specific tips on how to improve my homepage would also be appreciated!
======
aaronbrethorst
What I've heard is that SU ads drive a huge amount of traffic with not-very-
good conversion rates. @webwright has looked into this in the past. If you're
on the Seattle Tech Startups mailing list, check out the March 2010 archives
for more information.

Beyond that, I'm overwhelmed by the idea of searching over 16,000 cooking
videos. It's likely that I'm not in your target demographic (28 year old
single white male, rarely cook for myself), but I'm still not even sure where
to start.

Do you know who your target user is? Do you know the pain points your product
will solve for them? If not, try reading Steven Blank's Four Steps to the
Epiphany. It might help you focus your development efforts.

~~~
dood
Yeah I wasn't expecting that much from SU, but I think I can do better.

Good point that I need to give more thought to marketing however!

------
maxdemarzi
You could always use themeforest.com Here's one that's food related:
<http://themeforest.net/item/time-for-food/57351>

~~~
dood
Thanks, I'm aiming for something a little more specific to my site though.

